# SEAGATE 2Tb EXTERNAL HDD GIVING ME AN ELECTRIC SHOCK



## rohitchawla (Dec 12, 2013)

I have recently bought a Seagate 2Tb HDD from Flipkart on August,2013.

Recently from last week I found that on connecting my EXTERNAL HDD to my laptop I was getting electric shocks on touching the body of laptop.So I took
my HDD and connected it to the power supply and this time I did not connect it to my PC or laptop and I took an ELECTRIC TESTER and touched it with the USB port and found that the TESTER was GLOWING.
So I connected it to another electric plug in other room and found the TESTER GLOWING.Basically when I am touching the USB port I am getting an ELECTRIC SHOCK.

Another fact is that my HDD power adapter does not have a EARTH connection pin.Basically its a 2-PIN PLUG.

I want to know my problem.I can surely give it to SEAGATE as there is a 3 year WARRANTY.But before I give I want to consult as there is a lot of DATA in the HDD and giving them the HDD is losing all the DATA. 
Also they might replace my new HDD with a REPAIRED one and I don't want that to happen.My HDD might be OK and MAYBE its only the power supply that is causing all the trouble.

PLEASE ADVICE and HELP as early as possible.


----------

